# Cressbrook camp - fish cooby sun 14th January



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey guys,

Upon speaking to Karl (Yakatak) we have decided to give Cooby Dam a try next weekend. The plan is to camp at Cressbrook sat night, perhaps have a feed and couple of beers before heading over to cooby bright and early sunday morning.

Some of you may want to get to cressy earlier sat or friday for fishing etc,
unfortunately due to work commitments I cant get there until sat night.

should be a good trip guys, hopefully we can get onto a few yellas


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I reckon it will be a great weekend, I'll be heading up saturday morning to set up camp and have a fish at cressy, hopefully catch us some fresh fish for dinner. Will make sure the esky is full of beer and ice too.


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

It sounds like a great plan guys. I might see If I can make it up for a padlle or two. I would love to get out and go camping again and my girlfriend has friends in toowoomba I'm sure she'd like to see on the way (sorta).


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

good stuff Mojo  
I just got a SMS from John/fishinswing, he's away camping with his partner till saturday, but he is hoping to be able to join us.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Hi guys, i will be away for next week but will be back and hopefully join you at Cressbrook and Cooby for a fish. Until I know more I will keep Karl informed via sms. :wink:


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

Its not looking good for me now guys. I'll have to come on the next trip. Man I would love to add a yellow belly to my spiecies list.

Have fun guys


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

thats a shame Lindsay, we'll have to catch your share now.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Steve, if you're keen mate, I'll head up saturday morning and we can go for a fish as I'll be taking both kayaks. Meet you up there as early as you like. I'll PM my mobile.


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

Hopefully, I will be able to make it up there on sat morning for an overnighter.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hard Yakka,

will you be fishing Cooby with us on the sunday or just cressbrook on sat


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

With a bit of luck I will do both. I am hoping for an early start sat morning, but it's a bit early in the week to go making promises.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

no worries,

as said earlier I cant make it until sat night but will be fishing cooby on sunday. My brother Sam (bassman) will also be coming along, hopefully we can persuade him to hurry up and get a yak


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hard Yakka said:


> With a bit of luck I will do both. I am hoping for an early start sat morning, but it's a bit early in the week to go making promises.


HY, I'll be up there Friday arvo or saturday morning, depending on work. Camping area is accessable at any time for the fee of $2, but boom gate for the boat ramp area is only opened at 6am. Let us know what time you would like to be heading up and I'll attempt to be there to join you.


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gooday guys, thanks for the PMs.I will certainly catch up with you sometime over the weekend, I am trying to get organized to give Cooby a try Friday afternoon.Wish I could give you reports of large catches but things have gone a bit quiet over the past few weeks.But having said that these hot muggy days should stir things along nicely.A mate of mine is a council ranger and is on call there some weekends and can tell by the boomgate takings if the fish are on or not.Last time I was out there most boats were anchored and bait fishing with live shrimp, which they scoop from the far shore along the weed banks.I dont know if John has been out lately but we worked hard to find a few last time I met him out there.Word is late afternoon is the go but dont quote me.Cooby has some good holes and drop offs and weed banks etc . and is a small dam so you can move around a bit to get somthing happening.The diadvantage being everybody finds out real quick if you are onto some fish .Fish or not its a top spot ,look forewood to it . Cheers Gary


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Gary,

would be great if you could make it out mate,

hey is there any tackle you would recommend for Cooby as ive never fished it and need to get things organized before the weekend. any particular lures worth bringing?, also is there heaps of shrimp there? i was thinking of bringing my dip net for an emergency should things get a bit quiet.

any help is appreciated,


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gday Ben,I use the trusty purple Jackel everytime I fish Cooby its starting to look a bit worse for wear but still catches fish( it has accounted for 28 yellas so far, and 1 cod).I tend to fish a bit heavier than most of the other freshies 10 lb braid 15 lb leader but it helps to pull off snags etc and out of the thick weed and not loose to many lures.Some of the local boys use 25lb upwards without a problem.Other lures I have had succes with are Blitz bagger and hotlips in dark colours but if the fish are on it doesnt seem to matter too much.I like the jackels so you can get down deep and have bought a predatec ultra deep diver(boomerang) to try this weekend.Yes bring a net to chase some shrimps if necc. I have only got shrimp a couple of times but wouldnt say they are real plentiful.Cheers Gary


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

To those that are coming, remember to bring $2 coins for the boom gate and change for camping, you need to leave exact money, $6.50 each per night from memory, it's left in the box at the camping ground in an envelope, so no change given.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

so who is coming at this stage?

Sam and I are definates Karl
as previously arranged we will be arriving on sat night


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

any more takers,


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

All the gear is packed n ready to go. Just need to leave work shortly (Robina), grab some tucka and call in on a friend for a few grogs tonight and make an early start in the morning. I would like to say that I will be at the gate by 6.00am, but that will depend on tonights events, being a really hot day n all.

Cheers n looking forward to a great weekend.


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

Bugga.

Left my tackle box down here on the Goldie.

Dunno how long the trip from here to cressbrook is, but I will be on my way shortly.

0409 774 836.


----------

